# Temp Gauges



## smokerrookie (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm looking for a couple of exterior temp gauges from my smoker, so that I can tell the enternal temp of my smoker. Thanks for any links


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

try this.
http://astore.amazon.com/smokingmeat-20/103-5636118-3123809?_encoding=UTF8&node=2

or ebay   maverick et-73


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

http://kck.com/bbq_thermometer_barbe...ure_gauge.html


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 3, 2007)

Got a Tel-Tru.  Very good.  www.teltru.com   Look under "Temperature Products"
and click on BBQ thermometers.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.teltru.com/cart/browse.asp?subcat=16

Probably the same as was just posted


----------



## squeezy (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of info right here at: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=26
Happy shopping!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 3, 2007)

I second the Maverick ET-73. A great thermometer.


----------



## low&slow (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought mine at Home Depot. Cost me a whoppin $4. Works like a charm.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 3, 2007)

dude......great link..........but did you check out the roadkill therm?

http://www.teltru.com/ROADKILL.asp

funny as heck

d8de


----------



## squeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

Great novelty ... but $19 .... ouch!


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 5, 2007)

if you have an academy store nearby, i bought 2 "old smokey" brand thermometers there. i paid like $9+tax each for them. work like a charm, and accurate out of the package. i got the 2Â¼" diameter ones. see the pic to see them. hth


----------



## wavector (Oct 5, 2007)

I know this a little off topic as far as the application goes, but for accuracy's sake.

I like Taylor® products for reliability and warranty. That's who I'm going with. Maverick's® okay, but they have probe troubles, so I'm going with Taylor. I bought a leave in thermometer yesterday at Mobile Fixture for $9.00. I'll use it to calibrated the cheaper one's I own. Only down side is the range only goes to 185°F. For now, it's okay for beef and chicken. As for pork, I'm going to get Taylor® instant read just for that.

The one I'm interested is a new one they have come out with. I'll have to find a dealer to get it.


----------

